

Ask HN: Would you teach your skills to anyone? - enyars

I have realized that we learn a lot of things during our lives. 
I for example know more physics and chemistry than a scientist(just kidding, but I do know a lot). Some of us have gathered this knowledge accidentally, forced by the educational system or we were really passionate about it. Now all this knowledge stays there for some time and then unfortunately is replaced by other things(ex.lyrics of songs on the ads). 
Each one of us knows something better then the others around. And everyone wants to learn something. What do you think about this?
======
Yadi
When you learn something you can't unlearn it.

>>"then unfortunately is replaced by other things"

I don't think that is how it works!

To answer your question:

The best way to use what you have learned is to share it or to connect it to
something your are interested in.

I highly doubt high-school Physics would inspire one to become an astronaut,
but it some how helps to see the things in a better way.

Always share what you learn and keep learning. At some point your subconscious
works things out for you.

------
bjourne
I once had an idea for making a site for non-profit teach swapping. I need a
teacher to help me improve my guitar playing. I can't afford to pay for
lessons. But I could offer teaching someone mathematics or programming in
return.

